# music while browsing



## wonderland (Feb 10, 2009)

what are you listening to right now?  i love to listen to music while i'm browsing around.

now, the smiths - reel around the fountain.  
next up is the sound track to "underworld evolution"


----------



## surf girl (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, currently I've got a quiet house, but yesterday I had my home-compiled opera CD playing over and over again while I surfed and while I soaped.  It's basically a bunch of faves - the "friendship" duet from the Pearl Fishers, the "flower duet" from Lakme, "Vissi d'arte" and "E lucevan le stelle" from Tosca, the Anvil chorus, the habanera from Carmen, the Queen of the Night aria from the Magic Flute...It rocks.  Really.


----------



## Jody (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm a hopeless 60's and 70's chick (no, not disco) and drive everyone crazy with my tunes.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 10, 2009)

Currently - The dropkick Murphys


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Deep, soulful, sexy house..... anything with some funk and some soul and a smooth sexy vocal!  Electrofunk too!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 4, 2009)

Reggae... or gospel... sometimes italian opera ... depends on the mood...sometimes i listen to the music of my mind  :shock:  :?:  8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> Reggae... or gospel... sometimes italian opera ... depends on the mood...sometimes i listen to the music of my mind  :shock:  :?:  8)



I have a thing for gospel too.... though I'm not religious..?!


----------



## wonderland (Mar 9, 2009)

this morning's picks...

tweaker - attraction to all things uncertain

iamx - kiss and swallow


----------

